# Windows Explorer (explorer.exe) and HIGH CPU Usage



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

My computer is having a problem with explorer.exe spiking up so high that it takes up 100% CPU usage, however, explorer.exe only triggers high CPU usage when I right click on a video/music file and attempt to edit properties, such as Title, Artist, Genre, etc. Otherwise, it's fine and operates normally. One thing I should note is that although I don't know what's causing this, I can use xplorer2 lite (a program that somewhat mimics Windows Explorer) to view and edit files, and explorer.exe is fine, it's ONLY when I edit files through Windows Explorer.

I just did a clean install of Windows 7 yesterday after experiencing the problem and it still persists, and I cannot figure out what the hell is going on. I have posted a HiJack This log on a different forum along with running MalwareBytes, SUPER Anti Spyware, and a few other programs and no one knew what was going on and couldn't help me (none of the above programs detected anything whatsoever). Can someone please help me out?

John


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> I just did a clean install of Windows 7 yesterday after experiencing the problem and it still persists


Good, you won't have got too cemented into the OS yet. I would like you to uninstall EVERY 3rd Party application you have on your PC. Antiviruses/Firewalls included.

Use Microsoft Security Essentials for malware protection: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Then see if the problem still occurs - if it doesn't then install the 3rd party apps one by one until you find the cause.

If the problem is still there.. then keep everything uninstalled and follow these instructions so we can get some system info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

I've already got my entire system set up again, so I AM cemented into it. I'm certain that it has nothing to do with my programs or anything else because after I installed everything and rebooted my computer, it was fine. The problem didn't occur on my system until the last couple of rounds with Windows Update. Not to mention, I have the same operating system with ALL of the same programs/software installed on my laptop and it does not experience the issue. The only difference between my computers is that this one is and HP (Desktop) and my Laptop is a Sony Vaio. Another thing I would like to mention is that AVG (newest version with ALL updates) has picked up a Trojan in Explorer, I've attached a screenshot. I don't know what to make of this.

John


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

I make it that you need to pay a visit to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum.

*Posting Instructions:* Follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting in the Security Forum. 

Please be patient too, the trained security analysts are more overworked than the rest of us.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

Well I took your advice with the Microsoft Security Essentials. Ran Quick Scan = No Infections/Problem Persisted. Removed programs that didn't come with the computer and ran Full Scan = One infection/the same one AVG caught so I deleted it/Problem still persisted.

I'm a little confused about the other thing you posted, but will figure out the steps later when I have more time and follow those directions.

John


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

*Explorer.exe and HIGH CPU Usage BSOD*

OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64 OEM
Original OS Installed - Windows Vista Home Premium x64 OEM
***Performed Clean Install to Windows 7/Not an Upgrade
System Age - About 2½ years, give or take a few months.
Age of OS Installed - I had it installed for several months before problem began and then re-installed it. Current time installed is 2 days.
CPU - Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT? I think this is what you want.
***The rest of the info I'm unsure of.

My problem is with Windows Explorer (explorer.exe) when I open the Windows Task Manager. My system runs perfect in almost every way until I right click on a Video/Audio file (mainly Videos) and select properties in an attempt to edit metadata such as Title, Author, Genre, etc. I typically use .wmv files, but it does it with ANY video file, no matter what extension it has. This action triggers explorer.exe to go into some type of loop and then keeps climbing higher and higher until ALL of my CPU is used up. It's actually climbed to well over 2 million kilobytes at times.

I've searched high and low for a solution and cannot find one that applies to my situation. I've ran full scans with AVG, SUPER Anti Spyware, Malwarebytes, Microsoft Security Essentials, CCCleaner, and a few others with not threats found. I am officially at a loss and really hope that someone on here can tell me what's wrong.

P.S. When I re-installed my system 2 days ago and installed ALL of my programs, everything worked fine. I seem to remember that the problem began again after the last couple of rounds with Windows Update. Could it be possible that an update or hotfix that came FROM Microsoft screwed up my computer?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I merged your two threads together. I see that you have reinstalled Windows 7.

Update your Realtek HD audio drivers - 


```
[font=lucida console]
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5910 (English)
          Date and Size: [color=red]8/4/2009[/color] 09:50:58, 1973792 bytes[/font]
```
Realtek audio driver download --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

I downloaded and installed the Realtek Audio Driver update like you suggested and it didn't fix anything, the problem persists. Any other suggestions.

John


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

So I believe I fixed my problem, but I still don't know what caused it. I found another forum that was talking about Search and Indexing Options. I Start Menu Options and under "Search other files and libraries" I changed it to Don't Search, then I changed my C: drive properties to not allow files to be indexed. Next, I went into my Indexing Options and only indexed one folder (which I don't edit properties in that folder ever). This fixed my problem, I can now right click and edit properties on a file and as long as it's not within an indexed location, it does not cause my CPU to spike (at least thus far).

Does anyone know what could cause this? I'd like to use my index again as it makes searching much quicker, but if there's no known fix to this, I guess I can live with it.

John


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> I'd like to use my index again as it *makes searching much quicke*r, but if there's no known fix to this, I guess I can live with it.


If you still want a fast search use this progam: http://www.voidtools.com/download.php

In the options just set a keyboard shortcut so you can have the search box appear while in any program.

It only searchs file names rather than contents though.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## jsorrick (May 2, 2010)

Thank you reventon, I will certainly look into this program and give it a try. Thank you all for your help.

I think I'm going to leave this thread open since there still may be someone with some kind of cause/solution to the indexing problem.

John


----------

